# damn snake!



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

today when i was trying to move my corn snake into my bigger tank i realized he wasn't even in his original tank!

i think he got out earlier today because when i looked this morning he wasn't in his tube he was usually in, but i just figured he was under the water bowl.

he is definatley not in the tank and not in my room cuz i tore it up looking for it for about 1.5 hours.

if it doesn't turn up soon im gonna assume im not gonna find it and get another different snake. or possible a cool lizard that can live in my 37g for life. i hate crickets but if i can get a really cool lizard i could deal with them.
if anyone has suggestions let me know.
the snake is like 1.5 feet long and about 2 inches in diameter.maybe less. so its kinda hared to spot.


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

IN THE 37 GALLON TANK!...*squints eyes* I hope you find him. I liked the little bugger. :-(..but the big tank..:'(


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

leave some food out, and make a cut in it so it can smell it. If you put it under a cave hopefully it will curl up under it after it has eaten, or keep checking back. I lost my corn (a rare expensive one) just like you, it got through a gap where the cables poke out...amazingly small space to squeeze through but it managed it.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

how long could i leave out a dead pinkie that is cut open?

plus he just ate like 2 days ago so i doubt he is hungry. . .


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

sorry to hear about the snake man....

Try what WolfFish said it should work























your scared of crickets


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Use a flashlight when you look for it. The light shows up the snake better than just your naked eye.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah thanks wolfFish that thing worked. i found it last night.

but then this morning it was gone again. i know how it got out, i just didn't think it could out that way. but i guess i thought wrong cuz it escaped again. i hope its still hungry because im gonna try that pinkie thing again tonight.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah thanks wolfFish that thing worked. i found it last night.

but then this morning it was gone again. i know how it got out, i just didn't think it could out that way. but i guess i thought wrong cuz it escaped again. i hope its still hungry because im gonna try that pinkie thing again tonight.



psychofish21 said:


> your scared of crickets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not afraid of them i just don't like the smell and the noise.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

sweet, glad it worked...but how could you let it escape AGAIN
















at the risk of sounding rude....you are a dumbass


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

Its alright..You'll find him again. That little sh*t likes to eat. So, Im sure the pinkie i gave you will attract it. because, Its likes me. :-D lol.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah i found it as soon as i got home. no pinkie needed. it was in the bag that it ate the pinkie in last night. i put it in the same place this morning so that maybe he would smell the pinkie and go back to it. and when i got home he was in there. i watched hime to see if he would try to escape again and sure enough he did. so i took out the think he was suing as a ladder. (he is a lot longer and stronger than i thought he was)


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

YAY!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Glad you found him again.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Now its your turn to hide and let him find you


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

heh. he probably doesn't even care or know that i exist.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

C.D. said:


> heh. he probably doesn't even care or know that i exist.
> [snapback]1146895[/snapback]​


Yea, thats true


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

C.D. said:


> heh. he probably doesn't even care or know that i exist.
> [snapback]1146895[/snapback]​


He knows. You're the one that keeps throwing him back in jail!









I had the same problem with a 4' corn snake. I found him or...rather he found me a month later. Extremely hungry and very snappy. Grosse Gurke was at my house holding him when the drunk bastard let him shoot out of his hands. Sorry Jeff, the story had to be told.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Cut a guy some slack....I was loaded...and if I remember right..he didnt shoot our of my hands...he just kind of crawled away when I was taking a drink!

I knew you didnt forgive my you bastard!!


----------

